# Help! My baby is constantly hungry!



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi guys!

I just got my Sophie yesterday morning and I love her to death-- she's so incredibly cute and loads of fun! Super energetic and playful, too. However, I've noticed she's always hungry!! She's a little over 3 months right now, and I feed her three times a day of Natural Balance. I also feed her treats in between. When I pour the kibble into her plate, she gobbles it up in SECONDS and begs me for more with her cute puppy dog eyes!! Whenever I walk towards the kitchen (where I keep her food), she races past me and waits in front of her food bowl thinking that I'm going to feed her. It's so hard for me to see her like this (cute puppy dog eyes and everything!!), so I usually give in and feed her some more kibbles. Does anyone else's dog do this? Feeding a puppy three times a day is recommended, right? Is it normal for a 3 month old puppy to constantly be hungry? It seems like she's hungry 24 hours a day! Should I feed her more or should I just ignore her? Any advice would be much appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

My vet told me to leave food out for the boys until they were a year old. Good luck - check with your vet!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I would follow the directions on your puppy food label. I think 3 times a day is right. You can't really free feed if she's gobbling it up right away. Best to space out the feedings, as you've been doing. Bonnie acts like she could eat 24/7, too. Just don't give in too much or she'll get accustomed to getting what she wants, and you could end up with a chubby baby.


----------



## pixxee84 (Jan 23, 2008)

Beowulf wants to constantly eat as well ..... He would be huge if I let him eat all the time!!! The bag says at his age I should feed him two times a day, so that is what I do .... even when he gives me "the look"!!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks for replying, everyone! Hmm, I don't know if I feel comfortable with leaving food out for her because she'd probably eat the whole bag of food within a day! :new_shocked: Her next vet appointment is on the 20th, so for now, I guess I'll just follow the directions on the label (2/3 to 1 cup a day) and try my very best not to give in to Sophie. It's just so hard!!! :smilie_tischkante: Thanks again, everyone!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

She's a good eater. Feed her what is recommended on the bag. Three times a day is correct. 

DO NOT feed her every time she goes to her bowl. Here's what happens: She goes to her bowl and acts up and gets food - she just got rewarded for that behavior. It worked! She's going to keep doing it. Piggies do not have to be beggers. Soda does not even get his bowl until he lays or sits away from the bowls. I don't want him acting foolish or begging.


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

> I would follow the directions on your puppy food label. I think 3 times a day is right. You can't really free feed if she's gobbling it up right away. Best to space out the feedings, as you've been doing. Bonnie acts like she could eat 24/7, too. Just don't give in too much or she'll get accustomed to getting what she wants, and you could end up with a chubby baby.[/B]


I totally agree feed the recommended daily amount for a puppy divided into 3 portions and don't overfeed you cna cause her gastro problems if she is consistently overfed.


----------

